# Found tortoises



## Tree3232 (Mar 16, 2022)

My dog found a tortoises on my property next to my house and Im not sure what kind or how to help/take care of it. I think it was dumped on my land.


----------



## CharSparda (Mar 16, 2022)

Could you please upload a picture in order to determine what’s best for it?

Perhaps it is an indigenous tortoise, but who knows


----------



## Tree3232 (Mar 16, 2022)

CharSparda said:


> Could you please upload a picture in order to determine what’s best for it?
> 
> Perhaps it is an indigenous tortoise, but who knows


I tried to wash it with water and the side of its face is bleeding a little. It's in the pictures


----------



## Tree3232 (Mar 16, 2022)

It's about 8 inc long


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

Tree3232 said:


> It's about 8 inc long


That is a CA desert tortoise. It is not native to your area, and it has been cared for very poorly.

Here is the correct care info while it is in your custody:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2022)

I believe that is a desert tortoise but possibly a sulcata. It has been poorly cared for and has metabolic bone disease. 
It needs a proper diet, uvb, hydration and room to roam also added calcium about 3 times a week. 
For now give it a nice long warm water soak.
Check out our caresheet for sulcata as it would be the same care for either.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

Like Tom said, that's a desert tortoise - someone's escaped pet. He is suffering from metabolic bone disease, which is very painful.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 17, 2022)

I am glad your dog found him/her. Whoever was caring for the tortoise, did a poor job. I hope you are willing to give him/her a good home. If not hopefully you can find someone who will. This species I am not sure if you are allowed to have it. But to me that wouldn't matter. The poor thing needs some love and spoiling.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Mar 17, 2022)

Your on the right forum for advice if you have questions. As mentioned it needs correct care. It will probably be very scared so a warm shallow soak, will help to get some hydration in and then some fresh green veg in a warm place. It may not eat straight away due to change if env. Good luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Like Tom said, that's a desert tortoise - someone's escaped pet. He is suffering from metabolic bone disease, which is very painful.


It's unlikely that he escaped.
It's likely whomever the jerk was that nearly killed it. Lost interest and tossed him out to die.


----------



## Tree3232 (Mar 17, 2022)

I live in Colorado anyone recommend a vet or place to get care?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

He doesn't need vet care, he need the proper environment.


----------



## Rachels (Mar 18, 2022)

Tree3232 said:


> My dog found a tortoises on my property next to my house and Im not sure what kind or how to help/take care of it. I think it was dumped on my land.


Thank you for being a good kind person and inquiring how to care for it..A tortoise is a treasure..and good luck!!


----------



## Rachels (Mar 18, 2022)

Rachels said:


> Thank you for being a good kind person and inquiring how to care for it..A tortoise is a treasure..and good luck!!


What does he look like? Picture? Where are you..climate?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2022)

his picture is in post #3 of this thread


----------



## Rachels (Mar 18, 2022)

would a diet of mazuri help..needs to see reptile vet?


----------



## Rachels (Mar 18, 2022)

Makes me sooooo angry when people are so cruel..


----------



## Rachels (Mar 18, 2022)

If your around LaQuinta CA? Dr. Jefferies reptile vet, or Dr.Fenton at VCA..recommend.
Humidifer I bought at Drug store gave humidity to my redfoot..just a thought..Needs tortoise quarters in/out and be careful of birds etc. that can hurt him. We are so blessed to have this forum..


----------



## grizzclan (Mar 18, 2022)

Tree3232 said:


> I live in Colorado anyone recommend a vet or place to get care?


Hello I live in Colorado as well we took our 15 year old sulcata to Western Animal Clinic 
5500 W 38th Ave, Wheat Ridge, CO 80212 phone #303-421-5500
The doctor was very knowledgeable with reptiles everyone was super nice prices extremely reasonable! If you are deciding to keep please follow the care sheets shared here on this site!! If you don't want to keep him either let the vet know or you can message me back and we'll find someone who is interested in taking him!! Thank you for contacting the group  to get help for this little guy/girl!!


----------



## Avuwyy (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s good you found them and came to this forum in order to seek help. You’ve potentially saved this tortoise’s life. 

As has been said above, check the care sheets for the species identified as a temporary solution for this tortoise, ensure the tortoise is receiving a decent amount of calcium in their diet, and receiving good quality UVB whilst in your care. 

Obviously not everyone is going to have the space or time for tortoises, so a first step (Aside from food, soaks, and a temporary enclosure) if you don’t feel prepared to take care of this tortoise would be to look for any shelters, specifically shelters which have experience with tortoises. Some shelters will drive to you to pick up the animal. The they will get checked over at the facility, receive any treatment they are in need of, and rehabilitated for potential rehoming if their health improves. 

Also an additional note just as your dog found this tortoise, try to keep your dog away from the tortoise whilst the tortoise is in your care. A large number of injury related deaths to tortoises are due to dogs mistaking tortoises for small toys and having a chew on them. Also, tortoises can carry parasites, and salmonella that can make your dog ill. As a precaution try your best to keep them away from each other if you aren’t already. 

Many of this is based on the assumption you aren’t wanting to keep this tortoise, if you are, and you have any questions regarding the tortoise’s care which you don’t quite understand in the care sheets, feel free to ask in the forum. Obviously this was an unexpected thing without much time to research care, but you have done a good job picking this tortoise up.


----------



## Rynan (Mar 18, 2022)

Is metabolic bone disease curable? Did a quick google search and said it requires the correct husbandry, but can the tort actually grow back to looking normal (debatable term) as in looking similar to a tort without mbd?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Mar 19, 2022)

It is not reversible and they can be in lots if pain, have a read online about it. Given correct conditions new growth will be better but never like a tortoise without mbd. What we see on here is that if it is really bad legs and joint do not work. You need to assess if you can help it and provide dusting of calcium powder now on fresh veg leaf diet and regular soaks for hydration to give him a chance plus correct light and heat.
Alternatively look at rehome options or if it has genuinely escaped try to find the owner FB or local comes but I think that is last and worst option as they have failed to look after it. I also suggest you contact a local reptile shop to discuss supplies and options to help you decide. Tortoise are not cheap but are rewarding.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2022)

No. Like Sarah has said, you can stop the process, but he'll always be deformed.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 19, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> No. Like Sarah has said, you can stop the process, but he'll always be deformed.


If all the sudden he is getting the correct care, I understand he still would be deformed, but would the pain part of it stop? Need that tort be sent to Calif? Is it Gopherus agassizii?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes, it will no longer be painful.

No, it should NOT be sent to California (against the law).

Yes, it's Gopherus, but I can't distinguish between agassizii and morafki.


----------



## grizzclan (Mar 19, 2022)

As Sarah2020 recomended later earlier in this thread contact a local reptile dealer I would recommend Scales 'N Tails there info is below. They have quite a few stores here in Colorado including Colorado Springs they have been a great resource along with the people in this forum good luck with the little guy!! 
Scales 'N Tails Lakewood​2099 Wadsworth Blvd, Lakewood, CO 80214
303-462-0039


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks for saving this tort, some serious TLC as recommended in the previous posts will make a world of difference to it.
I hope you are able to keep it you'll get lots of support and advice here.


----------

